# Las Vegas



## greylotus (Jul 5, 2006)

I am currently seeking a game in the las vegas nevada area. I would prefer a 3.5 game or a midnight campaign. 20 years old, i have been playing D&D for about 6-7 years. If anyone is interested in either starting a group or having me then email me at greylotus@gmail.com and title it something about the group or some such.


----------



## greylotus (Jul 7, 2006)

bump


----------

